# Making RUBs... Please post your pics!!!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my RUBs.... I only have 3 tanks and the rest of my mice are in a bunch of different size RUBs. When I first started to make them, I had no idea where to get hardware cloth, and I ended up getting window screen material. It works okay, but I've had bored mice chew out of it and I'm constantly making repairs to the cages...

Fastforward most of a year, I find the hardware cloth and start making RUBs out of it, but I'm having trouble. With the window screen mesh, I attached it with hot glue and it was easy. With the hardware cloth, hot glue doesn't work so well. Instead I used a staple gun and construction staples to set the hardware cloth in place and then covered the sharp edges with hot glue.

What do you use to secure your hardware cloth to the sides/top of your RUBs? And how big do you make your cutouts? I take away most of at least two sides, sometimes four sides. Please feel free to post your pics!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I have 10 converted plastic storage boxes. I use the 16ltr ones from The Range which are only £3.50 each (http://www.therange.co.uk/invt/265931/). I cut rectangles out of either side so that there's enough air circulation, and so that I can still stack them. The rectangles are probably about 11'' x 4'' each, just leaving 2'' at the bottom so substrate doesn't spill out and an inch or so on the other sides. The mesh I use has 5mm squares and comes in a sheet about 1m long for £5 from B&Q. I use a soldering iron to do all of the plastic cutting and to make the holes for the cable ties which hold the mesh, and I cut a + out of the mesh so a water bottle fits in. Each box costs me about £4.50 to make, everything considered  Here's a photo of one:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is my tub system:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is a few of mine...
9L








--
18L








--
64L


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, thanks for your picks, I have a couple more questions for you:

1) I noticed that several of you like *DomLangowski* and *hyshqa* use zipties to secure your mesh. DO you ever have trouble with mice chewing the zipties, and where do you get the zipties from?

2) For anyone that uses the mesh, what do you do about the sharp mesh points on the inside of the cage? Even if you clip the end pieces down to the solid crosswires, the edges still feel sharp to my bare fingers. Has that even been a problem for you or you don't worry about it? Or do you file them down or something?

Thanks for replying and if anyone else has other wire mesh set-up, please continue to post pics and advice! Thanks!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Zip ties or cable ties we call them here are found in most hardwared stores, B&Q, homebase, Garden centers etc. As for the mesh i cut it right down to the edge and just blunt it a bit with wire cuters, it has never caused any problems with the mice. I have has a few mice attempt to chew the cable ties and when i had about 30 boxes i think i had to replace maybe 2-3 cable ties. Its minimal repair.

I made a guide on exactly how i make my boxes which can be seen HERE


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought my cable ties from Boyes but as Dom said you can buy them from most hardware stores. I even bought some from Wilkinsons! I've never had any of the mice chew them, mine don't seem to be big chewers - even the cardboard tubes I put in survive a week with minimal destruction. I guess they've got better things to be doing :lol: As for the mesh, I also use wire cutters to clip the points down as much as possible and have never had any problems with them cutting themselves on it or anything


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, thanks for all your input!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you have any pics of your rubs Autumn2005?


----------

